# Šetřit



## Odriski

Dobrý den! Mám otázku o slovu "šetřit". Když vyslovíme "save eletricity", řekneme "šetřit eletřiknou", to je "šetřit+instrumental". Ale když vyslovíme "save time", řekneme "šetřit čas", to je "šetřit+accusative". Moje otázka je to, že v jakém důvodu máme použit "šetřit+instrumental"?
Děkuji!


----------



## Hrdlodus

1) Šetři elektřinou - vypínej světla, budeš méně platit.
2) Šetři elektřinu - nenamáhej tolik generátor, mohl by se opotřebovat a rozbít. Ale jde to použít i ve smyslu 1).
3) Šetři časem - být efektivní.
4) Šetři čas - ve fotbale při vedení držet míč na své polovině a vyčkávat konce zápasu. Může být použito i ve smyslu 3) (Ale bude tam přivlastňovací zájmeno: Šetři svůj/jeho čas.).

Vychází mi z toho, že instrumental použijeme, pokud nad předmětem máme kontrolu.
Akuzativ použijeme, pokud je předmět mimo nás a my ho můžeme pouze ovlivnit či využívat. Ale lze jej použít i pro předmět, nad kterým máme kontrolu.
To ale v praxi asi sotva bude použitelné pravidlo, jelikož je těžké si to uvědomit, i když má člověk čas si to rozmyslet. Takže bude lepší používat akuzativ. A vše ostatní pojmout časem používáním češtiny. (Ať přirozené rozlišení, kdy použít instrumental či akuzativ, nebo pocítění, kdy použít nějakou úpravu, jakou bylo použití přídavného jména v příkladu s časem.)


----------



## Odriski

Děkuji! A tak když my "šetříme elektřinou" nad elektřinou s kontrolou, abychom platili méně peněz, ale když my "šetříme elektřinu", abychom se neopotřebovali a rozbíli...


----------



## gingerinn

šetřit něčím - neplýtvat (Šetři tou vodou, neplýtvej vodou. Šetři silami, neplýtvej silami.)
šetřit něco/někoho - neunavovat tu věc/toho člověka (Šetři toho koně, nebo si zraní nohu. Šetři si ty nové boty, ať si je hned nepoškrábeš. Šetři ho prosímtě, vidíš, že už má dneska dost – můžete pokračovat v doučování zítra.)


----------



## werrr

šetřit něčím - neplýtvat
šetřit něco - střádat/hromadit něco
šetřit něčeho/něco - nezpůsobovat zbytečnou újmu, dbát na něco, zachovávat něco (šetřit práv(a) všech zúčastněných; šetřit něčí city; šetřit zákonů)
šetřit na něčem - získat výhodu na úkor něčeho

také:
šetřit něco - zkoumat něco, pozorovat něco, pátrat


----------



## Encolpius

házet míč, házet míčem
točit něco - točit něčím
hrát něco - hrát něčím

nemyslím si, že to bude tak jednoduché s tou Hrdlodusovou definicí


----------

